
This Former Victoria's Secret Model Has Founded a Company to Help Freelancers - deep__kakkad
http://astartupaday.co/tycoon/
======
hackathonguy
Cached version [1].

[1]
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://astartupaday.co/tycoon/)

------
nachi
Direct link: [http://www.tycoonapp.com](http://www.tycoonapp.com)

What other tools do freelancers on HN use for CRM/dealflow?

------
gadders
Website flattened? Getting DB connection errors.

